# Rescued momma giving her thanks.



## Muttlycrew

This is for Royale. Many of you may know that I stumbled upon a horrid case of, what I thought was hoarding. It ended up being a feeder/breeder production that got extremely out of hand. Anyway, after a big thing, I "officially" adopted three babies from the state, Wilfred, Amaretto, and Royale. 
Royale has just had a litter, an Amaretto could very well be expecting. This thread is for Royale and (if she does it) Amaretto's litters. 

I don't know how many Royale has currently, she's still pretty feral so I am gonna leave them alone mostly for awhile.
I'll post a couple of pics of momma Royale, though! 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

She's got two currently. Just walked by her cage and casually peeked-lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Go Royale! I'll be following this thread. (Shocker, I know!)


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol, yes I'm shocked! Lol! 
As much as I love babies, I really hope this is it for awhile, though! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Another Muttly baby thread to follow!


----------



## LightningWolf

That wasn't much of a warning now was it? Guess she got upset at my comment on all Agouti selfs? ;D


----------



## Muttlycrew

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Another Muttly baby thread to follow!


Ugh, I know. Lol! 
I'm so done with babies-lol!!!! 
Hopefully this litter goes with ease. 



LW-she should be! I was! Lol!! I don't want a big litter of agouti selfs! Haha! I'd be ok with some agouti, they're cute, but not all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

So who wants to guess? I did count them this morning.
One was born stillborn, so just guess the live number.
The picture attached is about 2hours before she delivered.

Guess away!  












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

9.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Anybody else wanna guess?  I think at 4 pm pacific time I'll announce the total :3 the guessing is just to add a little fun! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

12


----------



## Kaliloca

I'll guess 14 

Are these babies going to be Dumbo? Not that it matters. I'm sure they'll all be cute.


----------



## Ratfinx

I don't really know anything about how to know when a rats pregnant etc, but still gunna guess and ill say 10 haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danielle07

11


----------



## WinonaGun42

13


----------



## LightningWolf

I say 12.


----------



## Rumy91989

Well? What's the verdict???


----------



## Muttlycrew

Alright I'm 16 minutes late (got home and my brother came by for a visit) 


*drumroll* the answer was NOT guessed, but Rumy was closest.
Little miss Royale had a teeny litter of only 7 babies! All are fat, healthy, pink, wriggly little dumbos!  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

(17 minutes...) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Squeee little fatties! LOVE IT!!! Do I get a prize for being closest?  I vote I get one of the babies. NBD.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol! That's totally be a deal if you were closer ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Country why you be so big?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Lol! Ikr? Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

So, how many pink/ruby eyes and how many black eyes? Want to see if my prediction of all agoutis is going to be true ;D


----------



## Rumy91989

Doubt it! Looks like a couple have pink eyes, especially the one on the top of the pile. Maybe you'll finally get your PEW, LW


----------



## Muttlycrew

I really didn't mess with them. Momma gets too stressed out. I did, however, bring momma some egg and when she moved I noticed one had passed  idk what happened. It was as flat as a pancake, but idk how she would've squashed it? It was sad  at least no bloody mess.

When I had them out (just long enough to change momma's bloody bedding) it didn't look like ANY had dark eyes. So I'm assuming mostly champagne/amber. 
We'll see though. Once they start getting fur I'll take them out more. If the momma was more tame Id mess with them, but Royale just doesn't get the whole "people wanna cuddle me" thing. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

If only Muttly would decide to move over a few states, preferably southwards? (I forgot where Muttly lives, I think it's Michigan?)


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh no, not Michigan, haha. I'm in Oregon  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Well then.....I don't have any good jokes for that. 

I had to check a map to see where Georgia was today, Why am I not shocked I mixed up Michigan and Oregon. btw, how did I pass US history and have a passing grade in Geography?


----------



## Rumy91989

Yeah she'd have to move over a rather large area to get anywhere close to me. Haha. CHAMPAGNE AND AMBER. WHY MUST YOU TEASE ME SO???


----------



## socal_sarah

SQUEEEE, Dumbos! And they're probably light coated to boot?! And I'm in WA?!! Looks like some odds are finally in my favor!


----------



## Poisoned

NOPE NOPE NOPE I should not have looked. 

Congrats on healthy little ones!!


----------



## Ratfinx

How are they doing? So cute bless them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Yes yes yes, updates please!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha I'm visiting family over night but I'll be sure to get pics soon  the remaining six were all good when I left, though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

I NEED pictures STAT!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well, just got home. Babies are all doing fine. No "fur" yet, but they feel soft like the fur is going to come through so in the next few days we should see colors/markings showing. NONE of them are agouti(it appears) *ha ha ha ha HA LW!* lol! 
They're all very light. 

Also, as I walk in the door I realize Amaretto is having babies! 10 right now, though one looks pretty light and may pass. I have no clue whether she had them right before I got here or if she is still having them. Either way, I believe she has only been kept with Wilfred(before I got him).. Not exactly sure though! So we'll see  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Ahhh more babies!!!! Cannot wait for more pics from both litters!!!


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, man. Fine, then they'll all be albinos ;D

But yes, pictures of both litters


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm gonna leave amaretto alone for the most part. These aren't Geisha's babies. These two rats have never been handled before I got them, so they totally are just getting shock after shock. I haven't handled either litters other than the first pics from Royale's litter, and that is only because I had to change her bedding anyway. Poor ratties. I'll hold the babies once they start getting fur. Can't see the moms killing them at that point. 
Unfortunately, Amaretto needs her bedding changed as well... So I'm gonna push it a little on the waiting thing and when it really just needs changed with no way around it, I'll have to take the babies out and change it. I'll snag a pic then, though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Oh gosh looks like you have your hands full! Bless can't wait to hear more about these little babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

A lot on your hands****


I hate auto correct -.- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, got pics of the older litter. There are 2 girls and 4 boys. Still no fur, so we'll see what colors we end up with. Took pics of Royale as well. 
I took them with my actual camera so I'll have to wait until later today to upload them. I'll possibly take pics of Amaretto and litter in between. Since we were able to slightly break the barrier before she had babies, she actually seems decently ok with me touching the babies. I'm still not gonna mess with them too much. 
Three girls are spoken for. I don't know if it'll be both from Royale's litter and one from amaretto's, two from Amaretto's and one from Royale's, or all from Amaretto's, but I had a request for 3 baby girls. The lady, however, wants me to keep them until they're three or four months old, so you guys will get to see them grow a bit  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, to lessen confusion;

First litter born (Royale's babies):
Red fish litter

Second litter born (Amaretto's):
Blue fish litter

One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish. You know. Lol! 

Red fish: All are light colored it appears. 2 girls, 4 boys.
All dumbo

Blue fish: already have markings showing up. 
5 girls, 5 boys.
Haven't checked for dumbo/fancy yet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Wow I can already tell this thread is going to be cuteness OVERLOAD ;D....if you end up with a fawn boy SOMEBODY must bring him out to Cali for me hehehe!!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Red fish 6 days












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw.

Please tell me you will consider naming one of the boys either Red Fish or Blue Fish? ;D at least it solves the issues of names unless you're continuing with the drink names.


----------



## Muttlycrew

It seems as if maybe three are sold to the same person  I'm very comfortable with where they are going. I told them that they're gonna be slightly more spendy than a pet store rat (pet store pets are between 7 and 10 bucks here normally) and she said that having a healthy baby is more important than price and that if I have to drive all the way out to her place then she'll even pay extra for the gas! She seems wonderful. She hasn't picked any by color but rather wants to wait and find out the personalities. I think these are her first but she is asking a bunch of questions and sounds super prepared. I'm excited  they're gonna be in a great home. I have another person wanting two females as well.
That person has a cn and uses fleece and just lost her last ratty of three years so she is wanting a new pair. I'm excited about it all!!
Mostly excited about the babies all seeming healthy.

LW, I just might! 

Also, in blue fish litter there are a couple showing markings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww, can't wait to see pics of the blue fish.


----------



## Ratfinx

Muttly you don't understand how long it took me to work out blue fish red fish hahaha! Now I have worked it out it was so obviously hahaha, I must remind myself to read through things properly haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Theyre just all pink and wrinkly right now xD I'll upload one anyway, though. 










That little black hair on the paper towel is driving me insane, but I'll post it anyway.. Haha. I don't even know what it is from. Maybe the hood on a jacket of mine or something. 
Back on track-babies;
Those are the ten blue fish babies on day 2. 
Markings are already slightly visible and there are two that are oddly light.. I don't know why. One has a big old ouchy on his leg  not from an attack or anything, I'm sure it's just from an accident when he was born. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ratfinx said:


> Muttly you don't understand how long it took me to work out blue fish red fish hahaha! Now I have worked it out it was so obviously hahaha, I must remind myself to read through things properly haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! See I get the same way going back and forth from saying Amaretto or Royale, so I had to give some name to the litter specifically, not just to the moms x3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Very cute. I just want to squish them! Kinda wish I could have a litter of my own, but on the other hand, I don't want the extra work & responsibility of finding homes!


----------



## Muttlycrew

It really isn't as much work as everyone says. You just kind of let momma do her thing  finding homes can definitely be difficult, though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Seems as if one from Amaretto's blue fish litter of 10 has disappeared..

ALL girls are sold (from both litters)
Now we're left with 9(or 8 if the mia one was male) males looking for homes. I may keep a dumbo (I don't need to.. I don't need to.....) but am unsure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Wow, all the girls already found homes? Impressive!
I can't wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah they have, haha. I had to turn a couple of people down already. 3 males are gone, too. There are a couple I'm gonna have to fight myself to not keep :X 


Red fish 9 days:













Blue fish 4 days: 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Omg red fish litter has grown so quick! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Who is the chubby mcgee in the Red Fish litter? Haha.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah they have! Royale is a fantastic mother and has taken such great care of them. She's ALWAYS on them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Rumy91989 said:


> Who is the chubby mcgee in the Red Fish litter? Haha.


Hahaha you mean the bottom right one?? He has light markings coming in, I'm in love. He doesn't have a name x3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

You do tend to go for the chubby ones. Lol. I can't wait to see them when all their fur comes in!


----------



## hayls94

I'll guess 7 !


----------



## Muttlycrew

Rumy91989 said:


> You do tend to go for the chubby ones. Lol. I can't wait to see them when all their fur comes in!


I'm more digging him because of the markings coming in, I love them! 
One of the blue fish babies has two blue spots behind his ears :3 super cute! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

One more from blue fish disappeared  I'm hoping she doesn't just kill them all one by one. 
Red fish babies are growing their fur and getting markings. Two boys have markings and one girl is a berk. The others could, of course, be berks as well, just really light like their momma. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh no! I hope some of them make it! 
PICTURES OF THE FUZZIES SUPER PRETTY PLEASE?


----------



## Muttlycrew

They're very lightly fuzzied right now. But I'll post pics. I'm considering seeing if Royale would take over it all since she had such a small litter. I know it's dangerous this far in, but if she accepted them then I highly doubt any more would die. Royale is SUCH a good mom. Amaretto is just not. Three of Amaretto's babies have cuts and the two are dead. It's bothersome to me. Makes me think she's gonna munch on some more. Plus, hers are only 5 days old and two have died. Royale did lose a couple, but those two seemed kinda sickly from the get go.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx

Might as well give it ago, you never know it might just work fine, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, that's what I figure. She could totally accept them. If she acts weird about it at all I'll just take them out. It's just that Amaretto has not only eaten the two and bit the three, but she keeps them in horrid conditions. Like no mommy instinct. She'll pee and poo all around them so they always have her pee and poo on them and she feeds them, but not enough, so they're always kinda scrawny. I can post pics later of her babies vs. Royale's babies and you'll see that Royale's are always perfectly squeaky clean. I've never had such a good animal momma on my hands.



Here are ALL of the babies.
Red fish 10 days old blue fish 5 days old.










Love those dumbos! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So so so cute! Yeah, I'd give it a go... it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Can't get enough of these dumbos xD I've always loved them a bunch. Baby ones are super cute. 

Babies are in with Royale. I lured her to one side by tossing egg over there and then put them all in together. As soon as she heard the squeaking she went over to the pile,, licked a couple of them, and laid on them and started nursing. Hopefully this is how she'll stay! For now anyway she didn't even question the idea of what to do with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Haha, awww Royale! I can just imagine it, "huh, I swear there weren't this many this morning... ah well." 
Of course, since so many of them were kept together before this probably isn't her first time caring for a mixed litter...


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, apparently the old owner had said that many times the litters would be lucky to have one or two survivors because other rats would come in and kill them all D: 
Royale is so good natured, she is really just such a sweet thing. 
I just got freaked out because I heard a sudden eruption of squeaking, come to find out she was just starting to toilet the babies because they just ate a whole meal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Yay Royale!


----------



## Ratfinx

Aw what a good momma! I'm glad she's caring for them! She sounds such a darling


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluelilly

I can't wait to see some pictures of the mixed litter !!!!!!!! I love babies aaahh !  <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Muttlycrew

An update for you all,
Royale gave me a scare yet again. I noticed her moving all of the babies to the empty corner of her cage and got really worried. Turns out she was re-making her nest to make it bigger (more inviting and suitable for the new babies) and then went and picked all of them up and put them in the nest and curled up on top of them again! 
She's such a good mommy. I don't foresee any problems with her accepting these guys  lets hope it stays true! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Go Royale! She should win the mommy of the year award.


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww, yay! What a good mama. Though I'm sure Amaretto is kinda glad to be rid of the babies since she was such a poor mother anyways. :-/


----------



## ratgirl1031

Royale sounds so sweet! I'm so glad she accepted the new guys.


----------



## Muttlycrew

She really is great  all is good this morning, she, as always, is constantly on top of the pile, feeding them and keeping them warm. I didn't count, but it looks like they're all there  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Updated pics
Red fish are now 12 days old and blue fish are 7 days old.

As you can see (by the last pic) Royale is always with her little ones. Don't worry, she's getting plenty of extra protein  the two litters combined make an average sized whole litter. You can see how all around better the blue fish litter are doing. They're fatter and warmer (they were always cold when Amaretto had them) and not only that but one of the dark babies had a big huge cut on it's inner leg and I honestly thought the baby would die, it was starting to get kind of nasty, and now it is just a thin little scrape. Just from Royale making sure to clean it.(and probably also because of the constant full belly)
I definitely have no regrets in mixing the litters. Amaretto doesn't even have seemed to notice a change. 



































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca

They look like they're doing GREAT!!!

They're pretty darn cute too. 

Was it hard to combine both litters or did mom just take to them naturally?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Kaliloca said:


> Was it hard to combine both litters or did mom just take to them naturally?


Royale didn't even question it  she instantly fed them and then cleaned them and that was that. She just accepted them right away  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca

She sounds like an AWESOME MOM!!


----------



## FallDeere

That's so awesome! Royale sounds like an amazing girl. <3


----------



## Rumy91989

Royale is a winner.  They are super cute!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yay, the other guys are sprouting fur :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww, yay for Royale! Those babies are lucky to have such a great mama!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Red fish 16 days old 
Blue fish 11 days old











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Are those fawns!!!!! I NEED one!!! Omg those are some STUNNING babies!!!


----------



## Rumy91989

Holy crap those are some pretty babies. I LOVE the one with light markings and the dark spots around its ears. YAY YOU FINALLY GOT BABIES WITH COLOR!! Haha. Also... looks like no PEWS. Sorry, LW.


----------



## Muttlycrew

There are 3 PEWs. But finally colorful babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Somebody needs to rat train to Nor Cal coz I am in love with the amber/fawn babies! Lol!


----------



## Muttlycrew

They're ever growing little buggers. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh my. Gosh. It is INSANE that there are creatures that cute in existence. Squeeee!!!


----------



## Reikiru

Oh...my...GOODNESS! They are just so precious! They are so cute im actually CRYING, lol!


----------



## Muttlycrew

The boys today



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Wow....wait. There are Dumbo Albinos?! Is this new or was that revealed when I took my 2 week break because of school?

Muttly why can you Not move to Texas? It hasn't rained here in a while, and hasn't been "sticking your head in an oven is cooler" weather yet.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Hahaha yes LW, there are albino dumbos. As you can see, there was actually a decent mix in the litters. (I keep almost wanting to say "litter") I was happy to have the mix. One of the albinos was actually the first to go, but the person backed out when I said I'd only reserve one with half the payment upfront. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

I want the baby with the little black head hair + all of the fawns. ughhhh my heartttttt


----------



## LisaPizza

Ahhh they are SO cuteee! How I wish I could join their little rat sleeping pile!


----------



## Rumy91989

LightningWolf said:


> Wow....wait. There are Dumbo Albinos?! Is this new or was that revealed when I took my 2 week break because of school?
> 
> Muttly why can you Not move to Texas? It hasn't rained here in a while, and hasn't been "sticking your head in an oven is cooler" weather yet.


Haha, as soon as I saw those dumbo PEWs I thought of you! I think it's for sure ratty train time. They're even boys!


----------



## LightningWolf

Rumy91989 said:


> Haha, as soon as I saw those dumbo PEWs I thought of you! I think it's for sure ratty train time. They're even boys!


Sadly, I can only wish.  School stuff, Soda turning 2 (hooray!), and a bunch more school stuff. Doesn't look like I'll be able to take any. Plus I talked to my parents and they said no. Who knows though, things could change.

Though maybe we can convince someone else on here to take them that way they can still torture me with pictures of Albino Dumbos. (I know there are other albino lovers on here). 

Wait how many of the albinos (didn't you say there was 3?) are males?


----------



## Rumy91989

At least two are in the male pics on the previous page.


----------



## Eden10

Hmmm they actually look more like champagne or beige? But Dumbo PEWs....now those are going to be CUTE!!!


----------



## Sydandmason

Absolutely beautiful! Looks just like my old ratties, that's a champagne baby right? I notice she has pink eyes (unless its the lighting) so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Some super cute baby pics. Their personalities really bloomed today. The blue fish litter seems to be developing a bit faster, possibly because they're being raised together. It is interesting. 





























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh God that last pic! *faints*


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha yeah that girly is something else. She's quite the piggy, but in those two pics she was so sleepy that she decided to eat and rest at the same time, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttsy

Maybe they're just developing faster because they have such an excellent mommy! I absolutely adore the little guy with the spots behind their ears  Looks so calm and sweet in the pictures. Have you given any individual nick names yet?


----------



## Ratfinx

Oh ny god I'm so jealous right now! How gorgeous are they!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Aww, babies!


----------



## Rumy91989

Any more pics/updates?


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012

Well I guess it all depends on whether or not this is her first litter and even though she looks fairly young to me in the picture considering the situation you saved her and the others from this probably isn't her first litter. Nine is a great guess as I myself would have said considering one was stillborn (so sorry to hear that hope the others and momma are doing ok) I'll say eight. Best of luck can't wait to hear how they do. Any more news on your other possible pregnant doe rescued with the new momma how's she doing?


----------



## Rumy91989

TJ'sGirl2012 said:


> Well I guess it all depends on whether or not this is her first litter and even though she looks fairly young to me in the picture considering the situation you saved her and the others from this probably isn't her first litter. Nine is a great guess as I myself would have said considering one was stillborn (so sorry to hear that hope the others and momma are doing ok) I'll say eight. Best of luck can't wait to hear how they do. Any more news on your other possible pregnant doe rescued with the new momma how's she doing?


Both had litters a few days apart but one momma took over both as the other momma wasn't being a great momma. Scroll through the thread and check it out--there are some great pics and stories in here.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Has it been awhile, or what!? Babies are doing great, many of them are already gone. I don't have pics right now, it's been an insane few weeks an Ive just had no time to do that sort of thing. I've finally got a few minutes of time to spare, though, so I figured I'd come give everyone a little update  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Yay, so glad everyone is doing well! I hope things calm down for you! I look forward to pics when you can get them!


----------

